# Leaving your Square reader visible



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't seem to decide whether to leave my tip sign up. It seems a little like begging; tacky. but I'm wondering, does anyone leave their square reader visible, plugged into the phone?

I thought it might be a way to show I accept credit card tips without asking for them. I have heard rumors that having a square reader can lead to deactivation, is that really true?

It seems contradictory that uber is supposed to be cashless, yet we can ask for cash.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Uber changed their policy. Soliciting tips is now allowed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax will steal your square reader.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Most pax will have no idea at all what it means.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Subtract 1 star for non tippers not that ratings mean anything for riders.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I guess it depends on market. Where I drive, I won't put a tip placard, tip jar, or anything of the sort in my vehicle. I have been told by riders (some flying in from other cities) that they are turned off by it, and would rather leave the tipping up to them instead of having it "thrown in their face." But again, this strategy may vary by market. In my market, word-of-mouth seems the best way to go. The best way to piss someone off in the Midwest is to act like you are not from the Midwest.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

valor said:


> I can't seem to decide whether to leave my tip sign up. It seems a little like begging; tacky. but I'm wondering, does anyone leave their square reader visible, plugged into the phone?
> 
> I thought it might be a way to show I accept credit card tips without asking for them. I have heard rumors that having a square reader can lead to deactivation, is that really true?
> 
> It seems contradictory that uber is supposed to be cashless, yet we can ask for cash.


I have my square reader velcroed to my tips sign that hangs from my rear view mirror. I also have the Square sticker with the credit card logos on the side. Before I velcroed it I never received a credit card tip, now I've gotten about $50 total in the last few weeks (I only drive part time). It's not a ton but it certainly helps.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have my locks set up that they can't exit without tipping via the square reader first, once they swipe the doors unlock. Works everytime


----------



## bugfarts (Aug 26, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> Subtract 1 star for non tippers not that ratings mean anything for riders.


Max 4 stars for non tippers


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

valor said:


> I can't seem to decide whether to leave my tip sign up. It seems a little like begging; tacky. but I'm wondering, does anyone leave their square reader visible, plugged into the phone?
> 
> I thought it might be a way to show I accept credit card tips without asking for them. I have heard rumors that having a square reader can lead to deactivation, is that really true?
> 
> It seems contradictory that uber is supposed to be cashless, yet we can ask for cash.


I ordered a tip box from Ebay which also houses my phone charger system and my tips have increased. It sits on my arm rest between the front seats and faces passengers. It has taken the awkwardness out of the whole tip thing. Customers like it and I like that my tips have increased.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I have my locks set up that they can't exit without tipping via the square reader first, once they swipe the doors unlock. Works everytime


Hilarious bro


----------

